# DEO Board results in- Did anyone recieve a call yet??



## jarko (10 Nov 2004)

Hello,

I was wondering that because the DEO board sitting was this Monday did anyone recieve a call from the recruiting center that they are in?? I am merit listed and i am waiting for the phone call everyday (not literally) but in a sense, was hoping to get into the January BMQ  Anyway if i dont recieve a call soon I will be pretty pissed  :rage: (I know I am not the only one) because its taking forever. So can you guys/gals post if you recieve a call that your in? 

BTW when is the next board meet??

Thanks


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (11 Nov 2004)

hi jarko I could understand ur feelings ... ok i  will post "IF I GOT A CALL" from c


----------



## hammerz (11 Nov 2004)

iI guess i'm in the same boat as you, I will post if I get "the call", and Good Luck to everybody!!!


----------



## RDA (11 Nov 2004)

We're going to need a bigger boat!   

jarko:   As far as I know, the next Basic Officer Training Course (after the January one) will be in September 2005.


----------



## koach (11 Nov 2004)

Just to clarify things, the boards started sitting on Monday and they are not yet completed.  After the boards are completed they compile all the results and then start producing job offers.  We will probably start seeing offers come out closer to the end of November


----------



## RDA (11 Nov 2004)

Koach said:
			
		

> ... After the boards are completed they compile all the results and then start producing job offers.



Ahhh...   Thank you for the clarification.   I guess we can put off panicking for another couple of weeks!


----------



## hammerz (11 Nov 2004)

And prolonging the stress 8)


----------



## JustinIverson (12 Nov 2004)

Hey I just called the recruiting office a couple days back to see if my medical came back and guess what it did I'm so happy cause he told me I'm finally merit listed not bad for handing in my application on Sept.21st and getting all my tests done and acing them...He also told me that the next group of kids leaving are on the 23rd of November but theres one going in the first couple weeks of February so he told me..So I'm pretty much just waiting for the phone call like everyone else


----------



## Bobby147 (13 Nov 2004)

Hi JustinIverson,

Did you apply for DEO???  If you applied on Sept. 21, 2004 its really fast...

good luck...

Bobby


----------



## JustinIverson (13 Nov 2004)

Yea i did they even told me i could possibly leave before Christmas but i wouldn't want to leave before the holidays because I'd miss my family and  were moving. And yes my stuff has been going really fast but then again i might still be waiting till Feb. or April to leave...Question If I have a friend just bringing in his application this week coming up would he have a good chance of going when i go??


----------



## Bobby147 (14 Nov 2004)

JustinIverson.....  hopefully you and your friend will go together.....

Did you apply for Pilot....  I am asking as they need pilots badly....  thats why your processing is so fast....

Is your security check done???


----------



## JustinIverson (14 Nov 2004)

No I'm going reg. forces for Infantry unit. and yes thanks i do hope my friend gets in when i do.


----------



## mony (14 Nov 2004)

I know there is too late for me to do anything about it but, what are the main things that the board look into to choose their candadates?


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (18 Nov 2004)

hey people one more week then some of can cry or fly to st jean.


----------



## hammerz (22 Nov 2004)

Has anybody heard anything, any phone calls? ??? ??? ???


----------



## DMOS (23 Nov 2004)

Just do the same as the rest of us, TRY to sit calmly and patiently by the phone.  I'm trying to think as little about it as possible until next week.  If we don't hear anything by then... start worrying.  Until then, try to keep your mind off of it.  After all, it's really out of our hands at this point, right?


----------



## RDA (23 Nov 2004)

Pssst....   jarko!
"DEO" stands for "*D*irect *E*ntry *O*fficer"

I have a sneaky suspicion that you are anxiously awaiting the wrong board results...
But thanks for starting the thread though, and good luck!


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (25 Nov 2004)

hi ppl anyone got call


----------



## chipdudeman (29 Nov 2004)

Just recieved the call for 023 Infantry Officer at 1300 Mountain time. If anyone else is swearing in on December 15 in Calgary hit me with a PM. 

Spence


----------



## Reid (29 Nov 2004)

I unofficially got the call last Friday as my file manager called me to schedule the PT test because I will definitely be getting the official offer very soon. I applied for Infantry Officer, Reg. Force at CFRC Hamilton, Ontario. When I do get the offer will they inform me as to which Regiment I will be sent to, not that I really care which. 

  Reid


----------



## RDA (29 Nov 2004)

Merry Christmas Spence and Reid!!!   
Go! Go! Go!

[Edit: Sorry, that post was just way to sily for me to live with...]


----------



## RDA (30 Nov 2004)

I got impatient and decided to call my file manager today, and boy did she have some great news for me!   She said I made the cut for Signals Officer and to expect the official call sometime this week!!!

Spence, I'm in Calgary too so I presume I will be swearing in on the 15th as well, but I'll PM you when I get the details.

Who knows though, I may not even pass the PT.   I got sick with the flu for almost two months.   The virus "irritated" my air pipe so the doc gave me this "Symbicort" inhaler to speed up the healing.   One of this drug's side effects is to speed up your heartrate, which will not help me pass the step test...   I think I may have to bend the doctor's orders and stop using the inhaler, but I hope the PT tester won't mind me hacking up a lung while I step to the cheesy tunes!?

Wish me luck!


----------



## JOHN LEE 27 (1 Dec 2004)

congratulations guys.
Any one made the cut for CELE ??
john


----------



## mony (1 Dec 2004)

I called they are still waiting for Engineers  :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Theyr killing me


----------



## RDA (1 Dec 2004)

mony said:
			
		

> I called they are still waiting for Engineers   :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Theyr killing me



"It's killing me... It's killing me Jerry!"  - Kramer


----------



## hammerz (7 Dec 2004)

Well, today i got wait listed,    :- what are the chances of me making it to basic in Jan.?  :-\


----------



## RDA (7 Dec 2004)

hammerz said:
			
		

> Well, today i got wait listed,      :- what are the chances of me making it to basic in Jan.?   :-\



Congratulations hammerz!  
Did you end up going to that Navy selection board, or are you still hoping for Army?


----------



## hammerz (8 Dec 2004)

It was very short notice, (the Navy board) and I wasn't able to make it. I explained this to the RC and they passed my file on to the Army board as Armour and Infantry were my first and second choice. RDA, do you have any idea of my chances of making the Jan. cut? How long were you wait listed for? If you were wait listed?  :warstory:


----------



## RDA (9 Dec 2004)

Glad to hear you were able to get your file to the Army board!

I was one of the lucky ones who were selected the first time around, so I have no idea how long people can be wait listed for.
Regarding your odds of getting in on time for January basic, I *presume* it all depends on two variables: (1) how many people are ahead of you on the waiting list, and (2) how many people turn down their job offer.   

For example, suppose Billy-Bob turns down his job offer for Armour, then they will offer the job to Jane, who is the first person on the Armour waiting list.   If Jane accepts the job, everyone else on the waiting list moves up one spot, i.e. the person who was second on the list now becomes first in line, 3rd becomes 2nd, so on and so forth.   If however Jane turns down the offer, then they keep moving down the waiting list until somebody accepts the offer.

As far as I understand it, once the deadline for being selected for the current basic course lapses, the "wait list" become the "merit list", and as new candidates complete their applications, they are inserted into the list according to merit.   This means that as the months go by until the next selection board, you can either get bumped down the list, remain in your current position, or get bumped up the list (if people who were ahead of you withdraw from the process).

The only way to know what your "chances" are for this January would be to find out both where you rank on each MOC's waiting list and the statistical average number of people who turn down their offer for each MOC that you are wait listed for.

I know... this isn't very helpful...   Just hang in there!   And if you don't get selected this time around, ask the officer who interviewed you how you can go about making yourself more attractive to the next selection board.   

NEVER GIVE UP!     :warstory:


----------



## jarko (10 Dec 2004)

RDA said:
			
		

> Pssst....  jarko!
> "DEO" stands for "*D*irect *E*ntry *O*fficer"
> 
> I have a sneaky suspicion that you are anxiously awaiting the wrong board results...
> But thanks for starting the thread though, and good luck!



LOL : yeah i guess I am. What board results should i be waiting for?? I chose the NCM Infantry??


----------



## mony (12 Dec 2004)

hey Guys,


          I got yet another question:

     I am still awaiting my call and I am getting the impression that I am getting the impression that my chances are gone. I am extremley surprised I didn't get an offer yet because I feel that I am more than qualified for any of my 3 choices. I had called my recruiting center yesterday and they have told me that they did not receive a response towards my application. they also stated that there are still awaiting  results for some engineering boards. I am EXTREMLY CONFUSED. 

      Here is my question, if the board meetings were from the 8 to the 24 of november how is it possible that some results are pending. Thankz in advance


----------



## kincanucks (12 Dec 2004)

mony said:
			
		

> I know there is too late for me to do anything about it but, what are the main things that the board look into to choose their candadates?



Very good question and since I was on one of the boards one time perhaps I can pass on some insight.   First of all if the applicant can spell that might improve their chances: candadates?. ;D

We looked at the following and then a score was assigned to each section:

Education and your GPA.
Leadership experience
CFAT score
MOC knowledge
Leadership knowledge
Motivation towards the CF and MOC choices.

The last three sections are found by reviewing the assessment report.   So all those questions that the military career counsellor asked you were actually pretty important so I hope that you approached the interview with enthusiasm and that you clearly demonstrated that you actually did some research before the interview.

Hints:

When you get your friend to write a letter of reference for you it really doesn't help you.   A professor or supervisor would benefit you more.

Include a resume in your application so if the interviewer doesn't include all of your work experience it still can be assessed during the board.


----------



## greener (13 Dec 2004)

Wow, that is golden information kincanucks. Great advice too. I'm almost done the recruiting process, so it's not too valuble to me, but is extremely valuble to everyone just starting. Thank you for visiting and sharing your insight on this board.


----------



## mony (13 Dec 2004)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Very good question and since I was on one of the boards one time perhaps I can pass on some insight.   First of all if the applicant can spell that might improve their chances, candadates?. ;D



Thnkz for the advice, that is Y I applied as a Engineer and not a translator


----------

